# PE license



## مروه نصر غراب (8 يناير 2010)

Dear colleagues
I am a civil engineer, I have finished my FE exam last April and now I am preparing to study for PE exam license but I have a problem, I found the materials of PE is very expensive (Price: $427.75) and also the shipping price from America So I need your help if you have these materials in the like hereunder please add it in our site
http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_CIVIL
Appreciate your feedback
:17:Marwa Ghorab


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (8 يناير 2010)

please attached a presentation which describe the PE and FE


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (8 يناير 2010)

Please ya gama3a i need your help to find the materials


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يناير 2010)

Civil PE Sample Examination 
http://ifile.it/1073c45/civil_pe_sample_examination_ocr.pdf


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يناير 2010)

A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets 2004 ( 5th Ed. ) 
http://ifile.it/aswkomr/Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets.rar


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يناير 2010)

محاضرات مفيدة
http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/downloads/index.htm


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (8 يناير 2010)

Dear Mr.khaled
do you have the books in this link
http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?pr=CESKP&ct=CIVIL
<LI class=bookLargeTitle>Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM11), 11th Edition with E-Book <LI class=bookLargeTitle>NCEES PE Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEC4) <LI class=bookLargeTitle>Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP11), 11th Edition <LI class=bookLargeTitle>Civil PE Sample Examination (CESX2), 2nd Edition <LI class=bookLargeTitle>Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR5), 5th Edition


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يناير 2010)

مروه نصر غراب قال:


> dear mr.khaled
> do you have the books in this link
> http://www.ppi2pass.com/ppi/ppishop?pr=ceskp&ct=civil
> <li class=booklargetitle>civil engineering reference manual for the pe exam (cerm11), 11th edition with e-book <li class=booklargetitle>ncees pe civil engineering sample questions and solutions (ncpec4) <li class=booklargetitle>practice problems for the civil engineering pe exam: A companion to the civil engineering reference manual (cepp11), 11th edition <li class=booklargetitle>civil pe sample examination (cesx2), 2nd edition <li class=booklargetitle>quick reference for the civil engineering pe exam (ceqr5), 5th edition



الروابط لا تعمل ...ان كانت من الكتب الموجودة في الموقع بالمشاركة الاولى فقد بحثت عن أغلبها ولم أجد إلا الكتابين أعلاه


----------



## struct-eng (9 يناير 2010)

ياريت يا م/ مروة تدلينا من اين نحصل على كتب fe وما هو تكلفتها؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2010)

مروه نصر غراب قال:


> Dear colleagues
> I am a civil engineer, I have finished my FE exam last April and now I am preparing to study for PE exam license but I have a problem, I found the materials of PE is very expensive (Price: $427.75) and also the shipping price from America So I need your help if you have these materials in the like hereunder please add it in our site
> http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_ct_CIVIL
> Appreciate your feedback
> :17:Marwa Ghorab


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة واريد عن استفسر عن كيفية تقديم امتحان EF Exam & PE Exam وما هي الشروط اللازمة لتقديمهما


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 يناير 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة واريد عن استفسر عن كيفية تقديم امتحان EF Exam & PE Exam وما هي الشروط اللازمة لتقديمهما



أضم صوتي إلى الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس / رزق حجاوي


Many thanks to Miss Marwa and Mr. Khaled.

I do appreciate it if they would kindly tell us about :

FE (Fundamentals of Engineering)
&
PE (Principals and Practice)
Exams

And also what is their benefit​


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (10 يناير 2010)

*now the registration is available in the American university in Cairo *
*( engineering services, el Tahrir) *

*For FE you can start it as a fresh graduate and its fees is about 2500*
* LE. And the materials is available as when you make the registration U will have account on the AUC blackboard from which you will download a soft copy of your materials using the ID*

*For PE you must have (the certificate of FE & at least 4 years of experience as a design engineer), its fees is about 4750 LE*​


----------



## Ayman (10 يناير 2010)

مروه نصر غراب قال:


> *now the registration is available in the american university in cairo *
> *( engineering services, el tahrir) *
> 
> *for fe you can start it as a fresh graduate and its fees is about 2500*
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا ...
ماهو نظام الامتحان و هل يوجد محاضرات ؟ هل هذه المصروفات لغير المصريين ايضا؟ 

الدولار= حوالي 5.4 جنيه مصري


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (11 يناير 2010)

مروه نصر غراب قال:


> *now the registration is available in the American university in Cairo *
> *( engineering services, el Tahrir) *
> 
> *For FE you can start it as a fresh graduate and its fees is about 2500*
> ...



Thank you very much Miss Marwa for this declaration. It seems that the exam fees are rather high. Would you kindly explain what are the benefits from such certifications ? In other words what are the circumstances that would motivate a civil engineer to seek for these exams?

Thank you again. Your reply would be appreciated.

Sherif​


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (11 يناير 2010)

Dear All,
you can find all the data required about the US Engineering licensure available on the site hereunder
http://www1.aucegypt.edu/newengsrv/NCEES/Main Page.html
but really i need your help to find the following books to be used in PE exam.
civil engineering reference manual for the pe exam (cerm11), 11th 
and also
practice problems for the civil engineering pe exam: A companion to the civil engineering reference manual (cepp11), 11th edition 

Best Regards


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (12 يناير 2010)

Please any one has these two books??


----------



## aalmasri (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة للاخوة الذين يسألون عن هذه الامتحانات, واضافة لما ذكرته الاخت مروة, فإنه لا يستطيع التقدم للامتحان الا خريجوا جامعات معتمدة من قبل ال abet, واغلب الجامعات العربية لم تحصل على هذا الاعتماد بعد
كما ان الهدف من امتحان pe هو الحصول على رخصة مزاولة, ومن شروط رخصة المزاولة خبرة هندسية 4 سنوات على الاقل مصدقة من مهندس محترف حاصل على ال pe, وهؤلاء قليل في العالم العربي, وعلى ذلك ففائدة الامتحانات قليلة بالنسبة لنا
اتمنى ان تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2010)

aalmasri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





aalmasri قال:


> بالنسبة للاخوة الذين يسألون عن هذه الامتحانات, واضافة لما ذكرته الاخت مروة, فإنه لا يستطيع التقدم للامتحان الا خريجوا جامعات معتمدة من قبل ال abet, واغلب الجامعات العربية لم تحصل على هذا الاعتماد بعد
> كما ان الهدف من امتحان pe هو الحصول على رخصة مزاولة, ومن شروط رخصة المزاولة خبرة هندسية 4 سنوات على الاقل مصدقة من مهندس محترف حاصل على ال pe, وهؤلاء قليل في العالم العربي, وعلى ذلك ففائدة الامتحانات قليلة بالنسبة لنا
> اتمنى ان تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة للجميع​



السلام عليكم
أشكرك على هذه المشاركة وعلى هذه المعلومة القيمة التي اوقفتنا ام الحقيقة المرة وهي اين تقف جامعاتنا ، والذي يحير ايضا هو ان الجامعات العربية لا زالت تعيش على امجاد الماضي ولا تلتف ابدا لما هو جديد من تكتلات او تجمعات عملية وهندسية لها شروطها الخاصة وان معظم ان لم يكن كل جامعاتنا العربية لم تحقق هذه الشروط وبالتالي تبقى دائما على الهامش من حيث عدم المشاركة بالشروط المطلوبه او تحقيق هذه الشروط والمستغرب ايضا ان تكون الجامعات الامريكية والاوروبية وحدها من تحقق هذه الشروط وان تكون هذه الشهادات تصدر من جامعات امريكية او اوروبية في البلدان العربية ولا يحق على الاقل لخريجي الجامعات في تلك البلدان من التقدم لهذا الامتحان .
ولكن يبقى الامل في لله اولا وبثقتنا بانفسنا بمتابعة ما هو جديد من خلال المنتديات وشبكة الانترنت والتعليم الذاتي لكل مهندس لرفع مستواه بغض النظر معه شهادة بذلك ام لا من هذه التجمعات وبغض النظر ايضا عن المستوى التعليمي للجامعة التي تخرج منها.​


----------



## aalmasri (13 يناير 2010)

أهلا بك اخي رزق
ما ذكرته صحيح تماما, فجامعاتنا بحاجة لكثير من العمل حتى نلحق بمصاف الجامعات العالمية ومعاييرها
كما ان وجود مثل هذه الامتحانات في العالم العربي سيضبط عملية ممارسة الهندسة وسيرفع من مستواها, وسيحد من ممارسة المهنة من قبل "المتطفلين" عليها 
اعلم ان بعض الجامعات بدأت في اجراءات الاعتماد الامريكية, لكن الاغلب ما زال متأخرا للاسف
دمت بخير


----------



## amantawy (10 فبراير 2010)

Hi
I am studying civil engineering in USA for PhD and I have already taken The FE in USA and I passed the exam.
Actually, the undergraduate civil engineering degree from Egyptian universities is excellent but the degree needs to be certified through the ABET sysytem.


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 فبراير 2010)

Very Good Informations
Thank's All


----------



## مهندس عربي أول (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للأخوة الكرام على طرح الموضوع

انا دخلت على هذا الموقع بخصوص أختبار PE

http://www1.aucegypt.edu/newengsrv/NCEES/Steps for Achieving.html

والنقطة الخامسة تنص على أن طلب التقديم على الأمتحان يجب أن يكون موافق عليه من أحد الولايات الأمريكية.
Submitting an application and all required documentation to a U.S. state board of engineering licensure (A license as a Professional Engineer can only be issued by a state board of engineering licensure) 

هل يجب على مقدم الطلب بالنسبة لل PE أن يكون حاملا للجنسية الأمريكية أو حاملا للأقامة الأمريكية؟

شكرا للجميع


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (10 فبراير 2010)

no it is not required


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مروه ممكن تبعتيلي لينك كتب الfe حاولت اراسلك بس للاسف لسه مشاركاتي قليله انا سالت في الجامعه الامريكيه قالولي مفيش كتب فمن فضلك ممكن بس تقوليلي اجيب نسخه منين لو عاوزه اشتريها؟ او ابعتي لي اللينك لو في حاجه موجوده نت شكرا


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (13 أبريل 2010)

في انتظار ردك


----------



## magdogo (13 أبريل 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-Reference-Manual-Exam/dp/1591260434

Usually there are little difference between the latest editions, so if you buy the 10th editionit will be very simillar to the latest edition (11th edition) but you be saving a bundle.


----------



## ss_online1 (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراجزاكم الله خيراجزاكم الله خيراجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عناية (29 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الافادة انا خريج احدي الجامعات المصرية الحكومية هندسة كهربية وخبر 10 سنوات في التصميم و الاشراف علي التنفيذ هل لي ان احصل علي الشهادة ام لا و لابد ان تكون الجامعه معتمدة ؟


----------



## civil devel (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## Jamal (13 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## مهندس عربي أول (5 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على الأخوة الكرام وأتمنى أن يكون عام 2011 سعيدا عليكم*​*أنا مضي على تخرجي 10 سنين من أحدى الجامعات السعودية المعتمدة من **apet** ولم أعمل تحت مهندس **pe * 
*1-* *هل يجب على أن أعمل تحت مهندس* *pe* *لمدة 4 سنوات لكي أتقدم للأختبار علما أن المهندسين المعتمدين من أمريكا في العالم العربي قليلون جدا. *
*2-* *معظم الولايات تطلب أن يكون المهندس يعمل في أراضيها لكي تمنحه الترخيص, هل هناك ولايات تتغاضى عن هذا الطلب.*


----------



## محمد حارس (13 يونيو 2011)

كيف يمكن التقديم لهذا الامتحان مع العلم اني قد سمعت انه من الشروط حصول الجامعة الحاصل منها على البكالريوس على المعادلة الامريكية abet و معظم جامعاتنا ان لم يكن كلها ما عدا الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة لم يتم معادلتها. أفيدوني وفقكم الله.
شعور بالمرارة أن نبحث على هذه المعادلات لتدني مستوى التقدم في دولنا العربية.


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت يا جماعة كافة البيانات و الاستفسارات


----------



## alaa_ce (1 يناير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=305132


----------



## hk_shahin (1 يناير 2012)

thanks all of you for your very informative thread


----------



## ماجد الجهني (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاخوة المهتمين في هذا المجال 
هناك دورات تدريبية تحضيرية لأمتحان اساسيات الهندسة FE وكذلك الهندسة الإحترافية (PE) 
منظمة من قبل PAS center في مكة المكرمة وبالتعون مع الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وكذلك جامعة San Diego وتحت إشراف الهيئة الأمريكية للأمتحانات الهندسة والمساحة (NCEES).

أخبرت ان هذه الدورات عن طريق البث التفاعلي WebCast والأمتحان سيكون في شهر ابريل في مكة المكرمة والظهران في السعودية. تحت اشراف NCEES

ارقى المنى


----------



## amm70 (7 مارس 2012)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام معرفة ماهي الجامعات المصرية المعتمده من منظمة abet
واذا لم تكن الجامعه التي تخرج منها المهندس ضمن هذه القائمه هل توجد طريقة ما للمعادلة حتي نتمكن من دخول امتحان الfe
وشكرا


----------



## م وضاح (16 أكتوبر 2012)

HI Guys A lot of people they are asking about the ABET accrediation me also i wanna know about this issue the good matter i have visited the site of ABET ACCREDIATION 
ABET -.
but theres abig registriation fees value is it true ,if mss marwa she paid this value or athor guy he can tell us please 
your cooperation on this regards is highly appreciated
thanks heros:15:


----------

